# Police clearance certificate in Saudia Arabia?



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

How much time does take to get a police clearance certificate in Saudia Arabia?


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

any one?


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> any one?


 Taking a Saudi PCC in kingdom of Saudi Arabia costs 10 Rials i.e. USD 3.75


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Can you tell me what things are required and how long does it actually takes?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

According to this page: 6 months

Royal Embassy of Saudi Arabia Canberra


----------

